# Verizon Wireless Home Phone Connect



## Dondi

We're thinking about transferring our home landline over to Verizon Wireless Home Phone Connect. I'm wondering if anyone else has this service and is it clear and reliable? Is the reception clear in this area? My only drawback so far is that it isn't compatable with our current home security devices, however an ADT customer service rep did say that they have a device for home security for wireless operation...for $199.00. But on the other hand, the service is only $19.99/mo, I believe. My current Verizon landline plan is running at $59.99/mo, so perhaps in the long run I'd save with the new ADT device? 

Anyone have this yet?


----------



## Tech

You may get it cheaper if you add it to family wireless plan. Looked at it when it first came out, they could not tell me if my home address shows up when calling 911.


----------



## Namikazenaru

*direct TV or fios*

You get a 50% discount if you have direct TV and I think you get a discount if you have fios


----------



## Dondi

Tech: Yes, there is that possibility, and it may only cost me $9.99 per cell phone on my existing plan. Of course, that means we would all have to share minutes.

Apparently, the 911 calls will only hone in on the closest tower, which could be a couple miles away, and not the home, although a cellphone itself will bring them within a few feet.

Nam:  I do have DirecTV and will inquire about that discount as well, but I already have it bundled in my current Verizon bill.


----------



## Popster

Doesn't this plan use voip?  If so, why not get Ooma for under $3 a month?


----------



## JoeRider

Consider a bluetooth set for your existing cell phone - 

Panasonic KX-TG7622B Link-To-Cell Bluetooth Cellular Convergence Phone - Walmart.com.


----------



## Katelin

Dondi said:


> We're thinking about transferring our home landline over to Verizon Wireless Home Phone Connect. I'm wondering if anyone else has this service and is it clear and reliable? Is the reception clear in this area? My only drawback so far is that it isn't compatable with our current home security devices, however an ADT customer service rep did say that they have a device for home security for wireless operation...for $199.00. But on the other hand, the service is only $19.99/mo, I believe. My current Verizon landline plan is running at $59.99/mo, so perhaps in the long run I'd save with the new ADT device?
> 
> Anyone have this yet?



I have this and LOVE it!

I have the same plan now as I had with Verizon landline and save big bucks! Unlimited calls...

I also get to keep my same phone number for ever! When I travel, I unplug the unit, take it with me and have my home phone AND my cell phone. I use my regular "house" phone, and set up is so easy!
I paid 20 bucks for the unit and I pay 10 bucks a month for the Home connect service. It works the same way as my cell phone.
Only downside is that the caller ID only shows number not name. Verizon says in time the name will show up. But that is OK!


So, keep it simple...one bill, you keep your home phone number forever!


----------



## dawn

Dondi said:


> We're thinking about transferring our home landline over to Verizon Wireless Home Phone Connect. I'm wondering if anyone else has this service and is it clear and reliable? Is the reception clear in this area? My only drawback so far is that it isn't compatable with our current home security devices, however an ADT customer service rep did say that they have a device for home security for wireless operation...for $199.00. But on the other hand, the service is only $19.99/mo, I believe. My current Verizon landline plan is running at $59.99/mo, so perhaps in the long run I'd save with the new ADT device?
> 
> Anyone have this yet?



We have had it since February!   So far its been pretty good!   The only issue we have had is we have 8 phones in the house (4 on each set of cordless)....and you have to hook the base up to the wireless receiver, so we had to put both bases in the wireless thingy.  The sound and quality are pretty good.....every once in a while, I hear a faint click, but its not that often and not bothersome.    We were paying 80 dollars a month for our regular verizon service because we had a dc line, so the 20.00 a month was welcome!    You have 14 days to bring it back so you really have nothing to lose by trying it!   **it did take verizon almost a week to release my number though**

on a side note, when people call your house number and you are on the phone, they get the "beep" like when you are on your cell phone....so no lying saying you werent home if someone calls.   LOL


----------



## willie

Popster said:


> Doesn't this plan use voip?  If so, why not get Ooma for under $3 a month?


Ooma is the only way to go.


----------



## somdfunguy

Another satisfied Ooma customer here. I've got most of my family switched ver as well.


----------



## Done_Wrong

I did have the service and had no complaints.  However, you are unable to send or receive faxes.  Verizon did not have a solution so I had to return to the house land line.


----------



## somdfunguy

Done_Wrong said:


> I did have the service and had no complaints.  However, you are unable to send or receive faxes.  Verizon did not have a solution so I had to return to the house land line.



Can I use a Fax machine with my Ooma system?-FAQs About VoIP Home Phone Service | Ooma


----------



## willie

Done_Wrong said:


> I did have the service and had no complaints.  However, you are unable to send or receive faxes.  Verizon did not have a solution so I had to return to the house land line.


Ooma sort of covers their butt about faxing and try to sell you an extra $197 device for a separate line but my basic Ooma faxes multi sheets with no problem. My current bill is $4.79.  $1.70 of that is 911 service.


----------

